# help.



## sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

hi could someone help me. is watered down matt emulsion a good primer for new plaster ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

When something is newly built, or simply a repaint, I like to use what you're supposed to use or is designed specifically for that substrate.

Plaster is finicky in the first place so I think it's critical to use a product designed for it rather than guessing or hoping that a watered down paint will do the trick.

But it's your job. Godspeed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

For a hack ya its perfect.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum. Are you a electrician?


----------



## sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> welcome to the forum. Are you a electrician?


ay ???


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sparky said:


> ay ???


"sparky"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

are in a profession related to the coatings industry?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> are in a profession related to the coatings industry?


 
huh?


----------

